# HOW TO: Fix PW Sensor Error



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

I recently encountered a ton of Fatal errors on my Direct Color System's printer (VelociJet XL or Spectra Pro), so after working with Jay who sold me the Spectra Pro we were able to completely eradicate the fatal errors that have plagued the Velocijet XL for years. 

I have attached the PDF Instructions that Jay sent me that allowed me to fix the error which could plague many people on this forum. 

Removing the sensor could help fix issues caused by too much lighting in the room or other random things that might not even come to mind. 

After removing the PW Sensor, I have literally eliminated over 95% of Fatal errors. 

Just thought I would share cause it seems a lot of people share this error.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> I recently encountered a ton of Fatal errors on my Direct Color System's printer (VelociJet XL or Spectra Pro), so after working with Jay who sold me the Spectra Pro we were able to completely eradicate the fatal errors that have plagued the Velocijet XL for years.
> 
> I have attached the PDF Instructions that Jay sent me that allowed me to fix the error which could plague many people on this forum.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Im glad you guys finally figured it out  and that your up and running.. I wish you would have posted this fix in the thread already started on the subject http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t209255.html#post1219090.. I was more than willing to help you and i documented this on another printer brand months ago here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t193001-2.html#post1137900 Maybe you guys took the tip i gave you and went and dug it up? Epson dtg repurposing 101.. 

I find it unfathomable that a commercial manufacturer/dealer/reseller would send printers to the enduser in this state, this simply shows there level of expertise on these machines and lack of r&d/field testing.. Makes you wonder how many printers are sold this way? How many have resold the issues down the line? how much personal loss and time loss? bad for the industry IMHO.. It has to be seriously embarassing that there are diy dtgs that out perform these drastically and it cant instill a great level of confidence in the manufacturer in this regard.. I would be asking myself if this fault existed that could have been self evident with testing, whats next? Imho this is just one of many faults on these lower end/poor engineered units and goes back to our original conversation that some commercial units are better than others and some manufacturers have a much better understanding of the machines operation thru extensive r&d/research.. If it were me and i discovered the fault you have documented and spent what you spent i would have the printer on the first freight train back to the dealer and getting a refund! I dont think they would argue much given the circumstance, how could they?..I hate to see these endusers be guinea pigs with the amount of money they spend on so called commercial machines.. I hope they take care of your expenses for a week of down time, and self repairing of the machine you did! I simply wouldnt except anything less if i were you after spending 14k. I think they will understand your in business to print shirts not reengineer there machine? dont you?!! keep us posted on the progress.. best wishes!! You really have to know the epson machines in side out before reccomending them and i think your seeing this now or will begin to.... I'm proud of you that you came forward and posted your results (many endusers dont) these kind of posts will give potential purchasers valuable insight and imformation regarding there choices, those that do there homework anyway. I think most will want to buy a machine that they dont have to modify themselves to get it to work properly, dont you?


----------



## camposz (Nov 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> I recently encountered a ton of Fatal errors on my Direct Color System's printer (VelociJet XL or Spectra Pro), so after working with Jay who sold me the Spectra Pro we were able to completely eradicate the fatal errors that have plagued the Velocijet XL for years.
> 
> I have attached the PDF Instructions that Jay sent me that allowed me to fix the error which could plague many people on this forum.
> 
> ...


Hello Friend, I want to ask if this solution applies also for epson B1100/T1100.


----------



## dnaumov (Aug 13, 2015)

i tryed to eliminate the sensor and everything else ,it doesnt want to work, please see the video i have this problem and its killing me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hcHO-IvW1E


----------



## mkp007 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a Epson 7880 and received a paper jam error even though there was nothing jammed. The carriage moved freely. I replaced about everything (except the motherboard or any other circuit board) using a donor printer. It worked fine for a week or two and then I got it again. This time, using the suggestion here, I disconnected the "multisensor" which acts as a paper edge PE and paper width PW sensor. The Edge Sensor measures the width, detects the leading edge, and measures the skew of the media.

It was super easy to disconnect, just unplug it from the board attached to the carriage. It seems to be printing fine and doesn't care that the sensor is not plugged in.


----------

